# Massey 135 cylinder head cracks



## bryanp66 (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I am in the process of doing a full restoration on a low hours 1972 135 with the 3 cylinder gas Perkins. I pulled the valve cover and noticed some moisture laying on the head and some white sludge on the valve train, so I knew I had a head gasket issue. I never saw any coolant in the oil or vise versa. Anyway, I pulled the head and the gasket was blown. I found a hairline crack about an inch long running from the exhaust valve outward on #2 cylinder and another from the spark plug hole to the intake valve. I suspect that it had been over heated at one point. All along the engine has ran great with no issues. I am not certain that there is a leak through these cracks, but I have a suspicion that is where it got in the cylinder originally. I would rather find another head and have it reworked, rather than spend a ton on this head to have it pinned in the cracks, but I cannot locate a head for a gas motor anywhere. Diesel heads are common. What are your thoughts on this?

Thanks so much,

Bryan


----------

